# Google Mail - Verdächtige Aktivitäten, Bestätigungscode auf Handy?



## CentaX (29. September 2010)

*Google Mail - Verdächtige Aktivitäten, Bestätigungscode auf Handy?*

Guten Morgen,
ich hab ein "Problem" mit meinem Google Mail Konto. (Siehe Anhang)
Sie hätten "ungewöhnliche Aktivitäten" auf meinem Konto festgestellt, und um "sicherzugehen, dass ich der einzige mit Zugriff auf dieses Konto bin, möchte ich bitte meine Telefonnummer eingeben, damit man mir einen Bestätigungscode zuschicken würde. Ich trau Google sonst und bin auch Pro-Streetview, aber was bitteschön sollte das bringen? Ich meine, diese Mitteilung lässt mich schon irgendwie an Google zweifeln. Ein zweiter könnte ja auch seine Telefonnummer eingeben, um mein Konto weiterhin benutzen zu können.

Aber okay. Für mich ist das nicht so ein Problem, ich hab hier noch ne Gratis-Sim von O² rumfliegen und meine alte Sim-Karte müsste auch noch funktionieren .. Ich mach mir jetzt halt nur schon Gedanken über den Datenschutz und möchte mal fragen, ob noch jemand so etwas erlebt hat. Ist bei mir bisher noch nicht vorgekommen, meine anderen Google- Konten sind ebenfalls nicht betroffen.

e: Virus ist ausgeschlossen, über 2 PCs mit je 2 Browsern kommt die selbe Meldung. Phishing ist ebenfalls nicht.

e: Ok, ich mach direkt mal nen Virenscan. Seh grad, dass wohl auf mein Konto zugegriffen wurde und Spam-Links verschickt wurden. 
Handy 	Irland (86.43.181.100) 	11:36 (Vor 2 Stunden)
Wenigstens zeigt gmail das inzwischen an, nur obs mir irgendwie hilft, ist ne andere Sache ^^


----------



## dot (29. September 2010)

*AW: Google Mail - Verdächtige Aktivitäten, Bestätigungscode auf Handy?*

Unbedingt Passwort und die Sicherheitsbafrage wechseln. Unten auf der Hauptseite ist so eine Detailansicht wo man sogar die Zugriffe inklusive dem Land angezeigt bekommt. Die Teelfongeschichte sollte eigentlich nicht mehr notwendig sein.


----------

